# Easy life pro fito



## copdodger (21 Oct 2012)

Anyone used this I have shrimp and apple snails just wondering if it will affect them..


----------



## Brian Murphy (21 Oct 2012)

It should be ok .... I have shrimp and been using it no problem.  I split the weekly dose into doing a daily dose, so instead of just adding my weekly 42ml in one go I spread it out over the week and add 6ml everyday


----------

